# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Jeste li, i koliko, bile dojene?

## argenta

Ja sam odrasla u jako prodojećoj okolini, a i udala sam se u takvu, i još uvijek mi je čudno kad skužim da je to velika rijetkost. Pa me zanima koliko mama ovdje je dojeno, i koliko dugo, ako je. Koliko je to utjecalo na vašu odluku da dojite svoju djecu?

Mene i seku mama je dojila do godine dana, a onda smo "same prestale", vjerojatno zbog velike količine dohrane i njenog povratka na posao. Otkad znam za sebe, majčino mlijeko je u našoj kući važio kao jedini mogući izbor za prehranu dojenčeta.

Kako je bilo kod vas?

----------


## Lutonjica

mama me dojila manje od mjesec dana, mlađu sestru nije niti pokušala.

nikad nisam u obitelji niti među prijateljima vidjela ikoga da doji.

jedna frendica na faksu je dojila, ali nisam ju vidjela kako to radi, samo sam znala da inače doji

prvo dojenje koje sam vidjela uživo bilo je kad sam prvi put podojila svoju kćer.

----------


## krumpiric

mene je mama dojila 16mj, brata 9mj
iako je davala dohranu prerano, kamilicu od rođenja i slično
nailazila je na užasne i ružne predrasude i komentare-puno gore nego mi danas.
nije bila u prodojećoj okolini.
Udala sam se u skroz antidojeću familiju, mmova mama nije dojila, a nije mu dojila čak ni baka (svekrova mama, što mi je za ono vrijeme-baš neobično, jer je moja baka pričala o mogućnostima=dojiti ili davati na dojenje,nisu davali kravlje tako lako)--nije uopće upitno da sam doživljavala krasne izjave i komentare  :Rolling Eyes:  
Prvo dojenje koje sam vidila uživo je-moje vlastito.I dugo nakon toga nijedno drugo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

evo glasala - dojena sam bila do godine dana. ali ne mogu reći da se radilo o nekoj prodojećoj okolini. jer me moja mama na prvi znak nestašice, nagovarala na bocu i bila uvjerena da nisam normalna što sam toliko uporna, oba puta i lomila se (u sebi, jer nije smjela izreć naglas predamnom   :Grin: ) između sažalijevanja djece i radosti kad bi ih vidjela kako blaženo cicaju i cica ih umiruje. 
dojila me je jer je imala onako mlijeka za troje nahraniti, ali nema ništa protiv ni adaptiranog mlijeka. onako, nije u našoj obitelji nitko posebno spominjao dojenje kao nešto od velike važnosti za dijete. u stilu - super ako imaš mlijeka, a ako nemaš opet dobro. legendarno pitanje - imaš li mlijeka?   :Grin:  
a nekako, nemam pojma zašto, ja sam baš htjela dojiti juraja i bez rode mi se činilo da je nemoguće da ako sam prvih deset dana imala mlijeka da odjednom nestane, iako se tako na prvi pogled činilo. s marom sam, na forumu, samo dobila potvrdu mojih sumnji.    :Smile:

----------


## DANI***

Mene je mama nažalost dojila samo mjesec dana, tako sam glasala. Brata je dojila preko godine dana, tako da mi dojenje nije bilo strano. Već sam tada odlučila dojiti svoje dijete.

----------


## Sun

moja mene do 3 mj a onda joj nestalo mlijeko   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

6 mj
morala je ići raditi, dali mi bočicu dok je nema = odbila sam se od sise

----------


## Peterlin

Do godine dana. Brata isto tako - sjećam se dobro jer je dosta mlađi. 

Vrijeme radnje - šezdesete i rane sedamdesete.

Dojila nas je bome i dulje nego ja svog starijeg sina (ostala sam bez mlijeka negdje na prvoj trećini druge trudnoće, a i brzo nakon toga završila na čuvanju iste u bolnici).

----------


## bebolino_

Mene je mama dojila do 4mj. a brata do 3mj. Sa 5mj. sam već jela piletinu i pire krumpir   :Laughing:  
Svekrva rodila 4ero djece i niti jedno nije dojila (kaže da nije imala mlijeka) i to je recimo jako utjecalo na njezinu kćer koja je pokušala, ali pri prvom neuspjehu je odustala.
Dok na mene ništa od toga nije utjecalo, ja sam sretna što sam nabasala na RODU i njezine mame. I maloga još dojim. Eto to je jedini utjecaj na mene. Ali mislim i da utjecaj svjesno biramo, bio on loš ili pozitivan, na svakoj od nas je da na kraju odlučimo.

----------


## Amalthea

> moja mene do 3 mj a onda joj nestalo mlijeko


Tako i mojoj.

----------


## Willow

joj, baš sam tražila postoji li već ova tema i htjela je postaviti   :Wink:  

ja sam cicala samo 3 mj., kaže mi mama da jednostavno nisam htjela više (valjda je bio štrajk u pitanju),
stariji brat cickao 13 mj. i rekla mi je da je njega dojila bez ikakvih problema, ali očito je bio neki problem sa mnom (uopće se ne čudim   :Laughing:   )

i već sam s 4 mj. jela juhicu, mama kaže da je tad bilo sasvim uobičajeno, 

hvala Bogu, danas sam zdrava k'o dren   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ubjedljivo vodimo mi dojeni do 3 mj   :Grin:

----------


## Felix

2-3 mjeseca i mene i brata, uz cajeve i adaptirano mlijeko od prvog dana. sama mi je rekla prije par godina da je adaptirano mlijeko ipak radjeno specijalno za bebe, s najboljim omjerom hranjivih tvari, i da je zdravije i bolje od dojenja. 30 godina nakon dojenja i dalje tako misli (samo sto mi to ne smije reci)...

----------


## laumi

Mama me uopće nije dojila (navodno zato što je rodila na carski, jedva izvukla živu glavu, par dana uopće nije dolazila k svijesti, onda sam ja dobila neku infekciju, i tako...bile smo tri tjedna u rodilištu).
Kad sam rodila prvo dijete (tada nije bilo ovog foruma, niti sam igdje drugdje nešto puno čitala o dojenju), najprirodnije mi je bilo da ću dojiti. U tome mi je dosta pomogao trudnički tečaj u domu zdravlja, patronažna sestra je tako dobro objasnila tehniku dojenja da sam u rodilištu uspjela otprve (nije bilo ragada niti bilo kakvih drugih problema). I užasno mi je žao što sam najstarije dijete dojila samo dva mjeseca - zbog krivih informacija od pedijatra (dojiti svaka 3 sata i sl.).
Prije nego što sam postala mama, vidjela sam dvije osobe kako doje i baš mi je to bilo super.
Živim u prodojećem okruženju - sveki je silno ponosna i podržala me u raspravi koju sam imala s jednom psihijatricom o štetnosti produženog dojenja.
Moja mama misli da se bezveze "mučim" s dojenjem.

----------


## sis

Mene je mama dojila šest mjeseci (od dvadesetog dana dohrana rižinom sluzi i "trećinom punomasnog", na preporuku pedijatra-jer nije normalno da je dijete na sisi cijelo popodne), a onda je pošla par dana na put i to je bio kraj. 
U to vrijeme se počinjalo raditi nakon 110 dana i zanimljivo mi je da ni takvo rano uvođenje dodataka, ni odlazak na posao, ni striktno hranjenje svakih tri sata nisu poremetili tih šest mjeseci. Ja nisam imala dvojbi oko dojenja i mama me podržavala u tom stavu (to je bilo prije Rode). Svekrva je bila oduševljena što imam mlijeka (njoj dojenje nije uspijevalo). 
Rodbina, prijatelji, svi s kojima sam se susretala za vrijeme dojenja, nisu se posebno izjašnjavali, ali osim par smiješnih (neznalačkih) primjedbi nisu ostavili negativan dojam.

_____________
Moram priznati da i inače vrlo rijetko susrećem ljude koji nemaju pozitivan stav prema dojenju pa se na ovakvim temema ponekad čudno osjećam.

----------


## wewa

> Ubjedljivo vodimo mi dojeni do 3 mj


daaaaaaaaaaa   :Sad:

----------


## arilu

> mama me dojila manje od mjesec dana, mlađu sestru nije niti pokušala.
> 
> nikad nisam u obitelji niti među prijateljima vidjela ikoga da doji.
> 
> jedna frendica na faksu je dojila, ali nisam ju vidjela kako to radi, samo sam znala da inače doji
> 
> prvo dojenje koje sam vidjela uživo bilo je kad sam prvi put podojila svoju kćer.


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi!
Odgovori svih žena u mojoj okolini su isti "Nisam imala mlijeka" 
Eto baš ni jedna ga nije imala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zhabica

mene - 2 mjeseca, pa ju je patronazna uvjerila da placem jer nema dovoljno mlijeka! pa je dobila mastitis kad je prestala  :shock: i patronazna joj je dala savjet kako da sa kupusom zaustavi proizvodnju mlijeka! tog istog mlijeka kojeg nije bilo dovoljno za mene!  :shock:  :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:  

brata 6 tjedana. razlog: "opet patronazna, kad nije mogla dojit prvo nece ni drugo"   :Crying or Very sad:  

sestru i brata isto par tjedana i prestala, uz mastitise prije i kasnije mlohave dojke u kojima naravno, jeli nije bilo ...

----------


## zhabica

trebam li napisat koliko joj je trebalo godina da se rijesi osjecaja krivnje koji je stekla sa mnom jer je kao mucila mene gladnu tih 2 mjeseca (inace sam skroz solidno napredovala)

----------


## fegusti

možda i jesu imale ali "nije bilo dovoljno kvalitetno" :/

----------


## cuckalica

mene je mama dojila izmedu godinu i pol i dvije kad je pod pritiskom do tada prodojece okoline prestala jer sam postala "prevelika i gadljivo nas je vidit". brata je dojila godinu dana kad je sam prestao (zbog dohrane za koju bi bio dusu prodao vragu i povratka na posao u manjoj mjeri). nikad nismo koristili ni dude ni boce. 6 mj nas je dojila iskljucivo (njoj je njena mama savjetovala da nas iskljucivo doji 9mj al ona je poslusala pedijatra). inace, sa mnom je u pocetku imala sve moguce probleme. razdvojenost u bolnici 12 dana, ragade, naviknuta na bocu, al ona je odlucila da ce dojit, a kad moja mama nesto odluci to tako i bude. tocka. 
vecina rodica (osim ujne koja nije uopce) je dojila oko godinu dana. tako da mogu reci da sam odrasla u prodojecoj okolini.

----------


## sladjanaf

do godinu dana, dohrane nije bilo do 6-og mjeseca. tako i brata, a sestru do 8 mjeseci, jer se morala vratiti na posao.

ja sam majka nedojilica   :Grin:   pa pretpostavljam da okolina nije presudna.

----------


## kloklo

Ja nisam dojena ni dana jer sam prvih par mjeseci života provela u inkubatoru i ode baka s kolačima   :Razz:  

Sveki je svoju djecu dojila mjesec i pol i onda je - nestalo mlijeka. Tek nakon puno dugih razgovora s mnom je skužila da nije mlijeko nestalo i pobjeglo u šumu samo tako, već je tome kumovalo davanje čaja od kamilice, sokića od limuna i naranče i posebno dojenje strogo svaka tri sata i ni minute prije, što je bila ne preporuka, već maltene naredba pedijatra :/ 

Ja nkad u životu nisam vidla nekoga da doji, a o tome se doma nikad nije niš ni spomenulo, tako da sam čvrsto uvjerena da bi moje dojenje bijedno propalo, ili ne bi ni pokušala da nije bilo Rodinog portala i foruma na koje sam, srećom, natrčala dovoljno rano u trudnoći   :Love:  

Hvala Rodi što se mogu pohvaliti da sam Leonu dojila skoro do pete godine i što imam još jednog uspješnog malog sisavca koji je još veći cicoljubac od nje, ako je to moguće   :Smile: 

Cuckalica  :D za tvoju mamu   :Heart:

----------


## larmama

ne znam koliko dugo, ali navodno sam htjela samo jednu cicu, a bratu nije bilo dovoljno

starija  sam deset godina od brata, i uopće se ne sjećam njegovog dojenja no ja se jako malo toga sjećam pa to i nije čudno

a moje dojenje je podržavala i znala bi mi reći da je upravo čitala ili gledala neku emisiju gdje su govorili o dobrobitima dojenja

----------


## icyoh

mislim da me dojila manje od mjesec dana. No, moju baku je njena mama dojila do 3. godine (a i ona moju mamu također).

----------


## zhabica

e da, inace mi je mama, uz mm, bila najveca podrska za dojenje   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## cuckalica

> Cuckalica  :D za tvoju mamu


ma moja mama je zena-zmaj   :Heart:  

a pricala mi je da je ona bila jedna od rijetkih dojilja tada (osamdesete). izmedu ostalih komentara dobila je i "nu je! zavrsila fakultet a doji!". srecom pa je ona ostala primitivna unatoc diplomi    :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

Mene je mama dojila skoro 2 godine, brata oko godinu i pol sestru, oko godinu dana, svi smo sami prestali sisati. Mama mi je bila velika podrška u dojenju ali najveća podrška mi je bio MM.

----------


## mali karlo

Stariji brat i ja smo dojeni 3 mj, a mlađi 3 i po godine, ne znam razlog zašto smo mi dvoje tako malo dojeni, nikad nisam pitala, al se sjećam da su joj svi gopvorili za mlađeg brata kao da je veliki kenjac a sisa  :Mad:  

I kad sam ja dojila karla, imao je godinu i po meni bi moja baba znala reć ajde prestani s tim, ne misliš ga valjda dojit dok ne krene u školu ko majka ti  :Evil or Very Mad:   a ona je dojila mog ćaću dok je iša u školu, uvik su pričali da bi on preko velikog odmora iša doma i nosija škanj (malu stolicu), sjeo kraj majke i sisao.

----------


## litala

tri godine starijeg brata dojila je mozda tri mjeseca (mozda i manje) uz nadohranu (kršitelj koda)om i onda se prestala zahebavat s dojenjem i presla na (kršitelj koda)

mene je odmah, da se ne zahebe ko prvi put, prebacila na (kršitelj koda), tako da mislim da sam ja cicu dobila samo u rodilistu (ako)

dojenje uzivo vidjela sam kod dvije ujne. al su tada (ranih 80-ih) jos bile preporuke o pranju bradavice cime ono, i dezinfekciji prije i poslije podoja pa mi je to izgledalo strasno komplicirano...

mamina podrska mom dojenju prvog djeteta zvucala je ovako:

- ca imas mlika?
- ti gre ca?
- nis ti ne gre...
- vidis da nimas mlika, nisam ni ja imala...

uz takvu svesrdnu podrsku i pedijatricu koja me dodatno (strucno) pokopala, idu sam dojila tri mjeseca...

a uza sve to sto sam i nou i lea i sad ami dojila bez problema, tek je negdje kod ami prestala s onim gornjim argumentima (doduse, ovaj cetvrti je bila odbacila jos negdje kod noe...  :Rolling Eyes: )

danas mogu reci da je napokon postala prodojeca i da je zapamtila bar dio onog sto sam joj (najvise praksom) pokazala i dokazala. al da ne bi preporucila nekom bocicu kad bi cula za probleme - ne mogu garantirati :/

----------


## vissnja

Nepunih godinu dana.
Uz naravno vodu, čaj, sokiće od 4. meseca, a krutu hranu od 5. meseca. A kad je doktoru rekla da se sa 6 meseci i dalje budim noću na 3h da bih sisala, rekao joj je da mi stavi mlevenog keksa uveče u bocu kravljeg mleka jer: "dete mora da spava, u snu se raste".
Najtužnije je što su joj rekli da mora da me doji na 2.5-3h i to 15min jedna, 15 min druga. Kaže da sam ja u početku između tih podoja nesnosno plakala skoro stalno i da su oni često plakali sa mnom, nosali me neprestano i ko zna šta još dok ne bi došlo vreme za spavanje   :Sad:   Biće da svu tu glad nadoknađujem sada  :/

----------


## Deaedi

Ne, i opcenito se u mojoj okolini (i kod mame, njene mame i sl.) nije dojenju pridavala neka vaznost.

----------


## lucij@

Mene je mama dojila 6 mjeseci. Pedijatrica je željela da odmah prestane jer sam slabo dobivala na težini i na koncu je rekla mojoj mami da nije normalna i da šteti svom djetetu  :shock: 
Nas ima četvero djece, svako iduće je dojila nešto duže tako da je najmlađu 2 godine unatoč općem zgražanju, naravno. No, kaže da joj je  pravo na dojenje vlatitog djeteta uvijek bila borba s vjetrenjačama. Svi, baš svi (osim mog oca   :Heart:  ), njena mama, rodbina, okolina, liječnik, svi su se zgražali, sva 4 puta   :Sad:

----------


## summer

Ja dojena 4 mjeseca, onda je mama ostala trudna sa sestrom pa joj je doktor preporucio da prestane.
Sestru je dojila 9 mjeseci, naravno uz ranu nadohranu.
Ostale zene iz blize i dalje obitelji bi obicno pokusale dojiti i dojile kratko, mjesec, dva, tri, a onda bi mlijeko bilo 'nekvalitetno' ili bi 'nestalo', pa su nadohranjivale.
Sve do tetke mi, koja je dojila malog do 2,5 godine i razbila famu.
Kad sam krenula dojiti, toliko sam bila sigurna u sebe da se nitko nikada nije usudio nesto predlagati ni komentirati, dapace, kad su vidjeli kako malisa dobro napreduje, svi su govorili da je to fantasticno kako iskljucivo i kasnije dugo doji, jedino su me uvijek fascinirano pitali 'I ti jos imas mlijeka?!?'  :Grin:

----------


## Ariens

Mene je mama dojila 1 mjesec onda joj je "nestalo mlijeka" od šoka   :Rolling Eyes:  , moja baka je dojila moju mamu samo mjesec dana jer nije voljela jesti juhu   :Rolling Eyes:   pa joj je "nestalo mlijeka".
Moja sestra je stariju kcer dojila 3 tjedna, mladju kcer 3 tjedna.
Znaci dojenje sam vidjela kod svoje 4 godine mladje sestre i to samo prva tri tjedna.

Kod mene odluka o dojenju nije bila svjesna - sjecam se UNICEFovog plakata koji je bio preko cijelog zida kod pedijatra kad sam imala 12 godina s natpisom nabolja hrana.  Pitala sam se zasto to treba napisati. Sad nazalost znam :/ . U istom tom domu zdravlja danas nema UNICEFovih plakata.

Mama MM ga je dojila 4 mjeseca, a onda se morala vratiti na posao. Isto tako je jeo kasice sa mjesec dana.


Moja okolina je sve samo ne prodojeca.

----------


## Tiwi

> Ubjedljivo vodimo mi dojeni do 3 mj



 8) 


Inače, mojoj mami su odmah u rodilištu rekli da me mora nadohranjivati jer sam jako gladna, velika i trebam puno papati. Naravno da uz svu silu H.umane njenog mlijeka nije bilo dulje od 3 mjeseca. Isto sa sestrom. Brat je uspio do 6 mjeseci (taj se nije dao lako odbit od sise   :Laughing:  )

Dan danas pamtim okus te H.umane. I nije nešto.

----------


## ivarica

mene je dojila 9 mjeseci, bi i dulje, ali je zatrudnila sa sestrom i tu smo se nekako odbile

ali, utjecala je jako na mene i na moju odluku o dojenju
jer ona je od onih agresivnih dojilja koje ne bi zeljele u blizini, vjerujte mi

meni je bilo skroz nezamislivo da ja ne dojim ili da se djecu ne doji, jer moja mama bi, oduvijek, kad bi setali gradom i vidjela neku malu bebu, pitala tu mamu za dojenje i stipnula bebz za obraze i rekla: _koji obrazi, vidi se da je dojena, a ne na galofaku, prepoznam ja svaki obraz koji je dojen_  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja se bojim da jos uvijek vjerujem da ona moze stipnut bebu za obraze i skuzit jel dojena  :/   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## srecica

Ja sam rodena sa 7 mjeseci i nisu je pustali k meni, osim da me gleda kroz staklo pa joj je mlijeko nestalo prije nego sam dosla doma.
Sestru nije jer nije htjela ... negdje u podsvjesti mi je ta slika, uplakane mame i sestre u jastuku koja vristi sve glave i ne zna obuhvatiti bradavicu ... nije htjela ni AD pa joj je mutila svasta od samog pocetka.

Ja sam znala da zelim dojiti i prije nego sam ostala trudna, imala sam u glavi neku sliku iz prastarog atlasa jedne mongolke koja doji svoje dijete u marami, to mi je bilo nesto jako jako lijepo ... drugi poticaj je bio da sam dosla na forum skoro godinu dana prije nego sam ostala trudna pa sam bodrila sogoricu u njenom naumu da doji svoju djecu, tada sam i prvi put vidjela uzivo dojenje.

Glavni saboteri dojenja su bile upravo moja mama i svekrva.

----------


## Joe

Mene moja dojila do 6 mjeseci, i kaže da je u to vrijeme bila raritet kao dugodojeća majka.

A na moje stavove o dojenju je najviše utjecala moja sestra, koja je dojila svoje troje djece preko godinu dana, i koja mi je pomogla oko dojenja Lucije (početak je bio grozan, trebalo nam je cca 3 tjedna da se uhodamo, da nije bilo moje sestre 100% bih odustala).

----------


## krumpiric

> meni je bilo skroz nezamislivo da ja ne dojim ili da se djecu ne doji, jer moja mama bi, oduvijek, kad bi setali gradom i vidjela neku malu bebu, pitala tu mamu za dojenje i stipnula bebz za obraze i rekla: koji obrazi, vidi se da je dojena, a ne na galofaku, prepoznam ja svaki obraz koji je dojen Rolling Eyes


ovo zvuči ko moja baka.
Mislim, M je stvarno ogromni veliki jaki dječak, sasvim slučajno, gena tatinih radi, a baki je tako slatko govorit, viš ti kako naraste momak na materinom mliku, a ne na galofaku  :Grin:  



meni je najveća antidojeća osoba, kao što sam rekla, bila sveki, mlijeko je gubila jer je vani hladno, jer se prehladila i slično.MMova baka je mlijeko izgubila kad je morala počisti kuću, citiram" metla meni u ruke, mliko iz mene"  :Laughing:  
Nažalost, sveki je sa mnom provela prve tjedne i morala sam se boriti s njenim idejama. Nije bitno što nezna, bitno je šta je uporna, bez obzira na moje argumente  :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> ja se bojim da jos uvijek vjerujem da ona moze stipnut bebu za obraze i skuzit jel dojena  :/



haha dobra ti je mama  :Smile: 


meni je ful zanimljivo proučavati te generacijske razlike. npr baka mi se jako divi da još dojim lukasa i svaki put me pita jel još imam mlijeka i jako je sretna što imam i što sam tako _požrtvovna, dobra majka, itd_
ne trudim se objašnjavati joj išta o tome kakoustvari funkcionira proizvodnja mlijeka i da mlijeka ima dok god beba cica jer znam da nema smisla.
Mamu uspijevam mijenjati, ali onako jako malim, sitnim koracima. Opreznim doziranjem informacija pokušavam kod nje promijeniti taj stav da netko ima, netko nema mlijeka, da je nečije slabije, da može nestati...
i veseli me svaki pomak
 :Smile:

----------


## bejb

dojena sam 25 dana, odnosno do prvog skoka u razvoju, i onda je mama zakljucila da joj je mlijeko preslabo. 
sestru je dojila i manje. 

da ne kazem da su me sa 8 mjeseci nahranili kuhanim spekom   :Grin:  


i ne zamjeram mami to sto je prestala, jer mislim da je to bilo zbog neznanja, njenog i njene okoline.
ali zamjeram joj sto me DANAS uvjerava da je njeno mlijeko stvarno bilo slabo i da je izgledalo kao bijela voda.

----------


## Rene2

Svi u mojoj okolini su dojeni, neku dulje, neki kraće.

Mene je majka dojila 3 tjedna ravno. Nakon toga više "nije bilo mlijeka"  :Grin:  

Pa su onda kupovali razne kupovne proizvode koje sam ja sve uredno ispovraćala i onda je pedijatar dao recepturu za mišung kravljeg mlijeka, vode, šećera... kako li ono ide...
Baka imala kravu Šarulju, e ta me je najdulje dojila  :Grin:   (naavno ne doslovno).

Tko je onda pričao o skoku u razvoju.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ubjedljivo vodimo mi dojeni do 3 mj


i ja sam tu

mama je prestala isključivo i samo zato jer se morala vratiti na posao

odmah na puno radno vrijeme, a nije joj imao tko reći ni za izdajajnje, niti bi se žena, koja me čuvala, htjela zafrkavati za izdojenim mlijekom

a kaže da njoj nitko nije pričao o dojenju, da joj je to bilo jedino logično, i kaže da je išla u ljekarnu i vidjela mamu susjeda 2tj starijeg od mene kako kupuje formulu, ona nije ni znala što je to

----------


## anchie76

Mojoj je ped rekao u stilu "ok, nije to lose, ali morali biste uvesti AD da malo pojacamo vase mlijeko jer ono nije dosta".. the rest is the history..

----------


## Riana

glasala sam za 3 mj, a u biti je dojila i mene i sestru do 4 mj.
takva je bila 'moda'.

----------


## cuckalica

> MMova baka je mlijeko izgubila kad je morala počisti kuću, citiram" metla meni u ruke, mliko iz mene"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
vristim

ivarice i moja mama ima slice fore s galofakom i mm. razlika je u tome sta ona napamet zna povijest bolesti sve djece hranjene ad. naravno, uvijek je uzrok iskljucivo ad.
al najjaca je kad muskima objasnjava "bog je zeni dao cice da prehrani djecu a ne da bi vi slinili nad njima na naslovnici starta"   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> "bog je zeni dao cice da prehrani djecu a ne da bi vi slinili nad njima na naslovnici starta"


  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Meni je jednom na sistematskom pregledu sa sinom prije 16 godina skoro srce puko od žalosti.

Naime, bila je još jedna beba osim nas na pregledu, a ona je bila isključivo dojena, onako fina, bucmasta curica.

Doktor je toliko bio pun hvale za njen napredak u kilaži i majka je sva cvala od sreće, a mog sina, hranjenog adaptiranim je "samo" pogledao i nije mu uputio niti riječi pohvale, a dobio je isto grama.

Nisam to tada shvatila drugačije, nego kao osobnu uvredu.
Sjećam se istog tog komentara s punim, (dojenim) jedrim i rumenim obraščićima.

Mene je mama dojila 2 i pol godine.

----------


## mama courage

nije me dojila ni dana.

----------


## ivarica

adiomare, podrska moje mame nije bezrezervna
nakon nekoliko godina pocelo je: toliko jos doje samo ciganke

ali i tvoj ped vjerojatno isto tako pomisli

----------


## AdioMare

Ma kužim, samo me "obraščići" podsjetili na tu situaciju.

----------


## zhabica

AM   :Love:  

emso   :Kiss:

----------


## sandraf

mene je moja dojila do 3. mjeseca i sve joj je kao bilo neugodno, jer je to seljacki.

to "seljacki" je ponavljala i kad sam ja svoje dojila.

cinjenicu da dojim 3godisnje dijete nikako nije mogla povezati s mojim visokim obrazovanjem i "tolkim procitanim knjigama".

----------


## Nice

brata i mene je dojila do godinu dana (možda koji dan više) ,ona dojena do 2,5 g.
a moja svekrva je imala živčano mlijeko pa nije dojila svoju djecu  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

> cinjenicu da dojim 3godisnje dijete nikako nije mogla povezati s mojim visokim obrazovanjem i "tolkim procitanim knjigama".


pa, cuj, kad se to i ne moze povezati

----------


## meda

moja mama je mene i sestru jednu dojila do 6, drugu do 9 mjeseci.al to je bilo uz nadohranu od 3.mjeseca. same smoprestale dojiti, postupno smo izbacivale obroke

meni je super kod moje mame sto je vec u bolnici pocela dojiti i sto nije imala ama bas nikakvih problema s dojenjem

moja svekrva je dojila svo 4 dijece do godinu i pol, a mm se znao pristekati i do 4. godine  :Grin:

----------


## larmama

a sad da napišem i za MM, on je dojen kao i njegov brat i sestra, uz to su i svi rođeni doma
ne znam koliko su dugo dojeni, ali ne više od dvije godine, jer kad sam ja prešla tu granicu svekrva je smatrala da trebam namazati bradavice s .... , ne mogu se sjetiti točno s čim  :? ,

----------


## flower

ivka   :Laughing:  
moja je slicna, dojila me je iskljucivo do 6 mj. a kasnije uz minimum dohrane dok nije otisla raditi - svima ce pricati o tome kako je ona mlatila svu hranu/kasice koje su ljudi nosili meni, ali i da je pila barem jednu pivu dnevno i imala najbolje 5 u gradu   :Grin:  definitivno misli da su nedojilje lijene, ja nedojilja sam srecom imala med. dokumentaciju - inace jao i kukulele...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Mama me dojila do šest mjeseci, dok se nije morala vratiti na posao.

Ali zanimljivo je da moja baka nije dojila svoju djecu jer je imala užasne mastitise (valjda). Ne znam baš točno kako su othranjeni, imali su i dojilje, a jedno joj je dijete i umrlo. Posljedica toga je da je moja baka (koja je inače bila prava tragičarka) kad god bi vidjela mamu sa malom bebom pitala 'Jel' na prsima?' - a onda bi, bez obzira na odgovor, počela o tome kako ona svoju djecu noje mogla dojiti i suze bi joj trgle na oko.

----------


## ella roo

3 mjeseca, sa 8 sam već žvakala špek i luk i ispirala desni sa rakijom.Pardonček trljala.
Savjeti pedijatra tih 70tih.
MM nije dojen ni dana, kao ni brat mu.
Čak je i adaptirano bilo preslabo, pa su mu prepržili brašno i zalili mlijekom da se dijete najede....s ponosom priča moj sveki i majka mu.
I onda zamisli čuda dođem ja i ne skidam bebu sa sise 24/7.I beba raste kao gljiva.
Volju sam dobila od susjede, koja je odrasla u prodojećoj obitelji, gdje su djeca sisala do 3, 4 godine.Vodili su ih mami na posao u trenutcima krize.

----------


## ana.m

> nije me dojila ni dana.


Ni mene!
Za brata ne znam, ali za mene ima opravdanje.
Ja sam skoro mjesec dana po rođenju ležala u bolnici dok "malo ne ojačam" da me mogu pustiti doma tati, jer je imao brata koji nije imao ni godinu dana, a mama je bila bolesna i po bolnicama više nego doma.

----------


## ASTRA

Sisala sam osam mjeseci, za to doba - jako dobro! sa dvije godine starijim bratom nije uspjela, jeo je svu moguću nadohranu onoga doba, mama smatra da je to ključno za njegovu sadašnju pretilost i moju sklonost zdravoj prehrani! Uvijek sam sve jela, on samo šnicle i slatkiše.

----------


## ASTRA

zaboravih - i drugi brat je bio na adaptiranom, na humani, voli papati iste gluposti kao i stariji, e sad, sigurna sam da nas nije odredilo samo dojenje, odnosno nedojenje, ima tu i puno genetike...

ja sam živjela i živim u vrlo prodojećoj okolini, odmalena sam promatrala kume, strine kako doje, SVE moje prijateljice i jako puno kolegica i poznanica doji, uglavnom više ih doji (i to dugo) nego ne. znam dosta primjera i produženog dojenja, do npr. 2,5 god.

ne, ne živim u brdima  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

> moja mene do 3 mj a onda joj nestalo mlijeko


isto
priča mi tata da se stvarno trudila, ali eto, da nije išlo
ja sam oduvijek znala da ću dojiti, i prije nego sam se susrela sa Rodinim forumom, a odluku mi je učvrstila šogorica koju sam svakodnevno gledala kako doji 
nikad nisam ni sa strane svojih, ni MM-ovih doživjela antidojeći komentar, iako je I bio izrazito mršav, pa se je naravno ispitivalo imam li mlijeka dovoljno, ali je zato svekrva predložila da ako nemam, neka nagovorim šogoricu da ona preuzme dojenje  :shock: 
šok i zbog ideje koja meni osobno nikako nije prihvatljiva, a i zbog toga što nije predložila bočicu i adaptirano, što čitam mnoge mlade mame dožive od starijih članova obitelji

----------


## luci07

Ja nisam dojena uopće jer su me u rodilištu valjda isti tren nafilali adaptiranim i više nisam htjela cicati nakon što sam upoznala bočicu. Do danas nikome u mojoj okolini nije palo na pamet da je to krivnja onih koji su mi dali bočicu, a ne mene jer sam bila 'lijena vući'. Sestra je pak vukla ko luda pa je to bio problem- pedijatar je naime ne prvoj kontroli zaključio da je mlijeko slabo pa je dijete gladno.

----------


## vještičica

dojeni i ja i brat (na opšte zgražanje okoline u sedamdesetima) do 11 mjeseci, kada smo kategorično rekli "nece" i jedno i drugo 
Pa se ne čudim što je Mici prestala na isti način, preko noći, ali ona je uduplala - prestala je sa 22  :Grin:

----------


## pikulica

Dojena 7 dana, i kažu nestalo mlijeka, a  onda neki laktovit, tako piše u kartonu, pa žumanjak sa 4 mjeseca, mrkva sa 3....
Starija sestra je dojena 3 mjeseca, onda je nestalo milijeka, mislim da je tad '68. sa 3 mjeseca počinjala dohrana...

----------


## pikulica

E da, MM dojen čak 18 mjeseci, što je za rane '70. u Sarajevu bilo gotovo šokantno...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mene je mama dojila do 6. mjeseca kad je krenula na posao, počela sa ozbiljnijom dohranom, i kaže da joj je tada mlijeka brzo nestalo.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ah to sam zaboravila, dojila je i sestru, ali je njoj dosta ranije počela dodavati hapice jer je sestra dosta plakala, tad se dojilo na 3 sata i imam dojam da mojoj mami nije palo na pamet da daje sestri češće da doji već je u među vremenu dodavala hapice, a ovdje znamo gdje to vodi.
Da, dojenje moje mame je uticalo na moju odluku da ću dojiti svoju djecu, jer je meni to predstavljeno kao najnormalnija, najprirodnija stvar na svijetu, koja se podrazumjeva, a ne da se treba donositi neka posebna odluka o tome. E to me je malo zeznulo prvi put jer moja majka nije iskusila nikakve probleme sa dojenjem, njoj je ono i bilo najnormalnija i najprirodnija stvar, mene su opet zadesili svi mogući problemi koji idu sa dojenjem, i ja ih nisam znala efikasno rješiti, a nisam imala nikog blizu da mi pomogne. Drugi put sam se spremila pa sam zaobilazila probleme, jedan po jedan. Sredina u kojoj živim je relativno prodojeća. Kažem relativno jer puno žena iz moje okoline je dojilo ili doji, ali nema ništa protiv ni prehrane AD-om bez velike potrebe.
Stavovi moje majke o dojenju su oni iz njenog doba (podržala je moje dojenje na zahtjev na početku jer je mislila da je to način da izbjegnem mastitis, ali je poslije stalno propagirala da napravim razmake između podoja da bi izašli na 3 sata). Danas kažem da je N-u vjerovatno vruće u njihovom stanu i da je možda žedan, pa bih mu trebala češće dati da doji, mama kaže da ako je žedan treba mu dati vode, i da nisu stare žene griješile baš u svemu.

----------


## kikic

> mislim da je tad '68. sa 3 mjeseca počinjala dohrana...


Da, moj brat je isto godište, mama kaže da se počinjalo s 3 ipo mjeseca s dohranom  :shock: . A i ja sam počela rano s  papicom. Kažu tako je tad bilo.
Inače nismo dojene bebe

----------


## LIMA

Mene je mama dojila do negdje godinu i pol, a prestala je jer sam rano počela pričati pa bih je u javnosti tražila "samo malo sisice"   :Smile:   i to joj je bilo neugodno. Osim dojenja bila sam mali čudak  i jer nisam htjela ni dudu ni bočicu (to me je čak kasnije bilo sramota u društvu pričati - da sam odrasla bez dude i flašice).
Kad sam se prije par godina selila i mijenjala liječnika dobila sam svoj medicinski karton i nasmijala se na ono: doji, doji, doji, jede žličicom.

----------


## linolina

Mene je dojila 6 mjeseci ("sama prestala"), a braću godinu i nešto...i kaže da su svi to shvaćali kao normalno, pedijatri podržavali, nije joj palo na pamet drugačije...
Sveki kaže da nije imala mlijeka kad je došla iz rodilišta :/

----------


## linolina

Ali mislim da se rano počelo s nadohranom (sokovi, čajevi), po preporuci liječnika i "narodnim običajima", valjda

----------


## linolina

[quote="krumpiric"]


> .MMova baka je mlijeko izgubila kad je morala počisti kuću, citiram" metla meni u ruke, mliko iz mene"  
> :


  :Laughing:   genijalno, genijalno

----------


## vissnja

E da, moj tata je bio tandemaš. Naime kao omiljeni i jedini sin sisao je kad god i koliko god je hteo, pa tako i dok je baba bila trudna (mada su joj svi rekli da će da izgubi trudnoću njen stav je bio: baš me briga za trudnoću, važno da je THE SIN zadovoljan). Trudnoću nije izgubila, a kad se rodila moja teta sisali su ona i tata u tandemu, a onda je teta sa nekih 11 meseci prestala (ili ju je baka odbila, tu već nisam načisto obzirom na njen stav prema ženskoj deci) a moj tata je nastavio do  skoro 4 godine.

----------


## Arkana10

glasala za dojena nakon 1 god.
Dojila me mama preko 2 godine, nisam pitala tacno koliko, cini mi se do 2,5. Moja mama je jako prodojeca, nije cudno da sam to nasljedila od nje. za nju nema problem koji se ne moze resiti oko dojenja.
I brata dojila preko 2 god.

----------


## Arkana10

Ivarica i moja mama je od agresivnih dojila. Ona ne priznaje da ne moze neko dojiti. 
*
Nadohrana je krenula sa mnom negdje iza 7 mjeseca koliko mi je pricala, jer ja nisam nista zeljela jesti sem maminog mljeka.

----------


## ivarica

mene je moja rano nadohranjivala

ja rodjena u ljeto, a za mjesec, dva dana krenuli sipci

lijepi crveni slatki sipak, steta ne probat

pa mi je cijedila sok od sipka direktno u usta, uzme bobu pa je pritisne i onda mi sok strcne na jezik
a baba i nono ustaju u noci gledat jesam li ziva i jel mi sipak sprzio zeludac i crijeva

(ona cita ove topike   :Grin:  pa pazite sto pisete   :Grin:  )


nego, koliko god se pricalo da su te sedamdesete bile doba nedojenja, ja moram primijetiti da je tadasnja statistika, barem ova na osnovu naseg forumskog uzorka, bila bolja nego sto je to sada  :shock:

----------


## Maja

hm kako ovo tek sad vidim. 
Mene mama do 3 mjeseca, stalno uz kombiniranje - svaki tri sata cicu a između bocu, čaj, dok to nije presahlo.
Mog brata isto tak, moje dvije sestre koje su došle desetljeće i više poslije isto slično (najmlađu možda koji mjesec dulje? )
Meni i dan danas onaj miris adaptiranog neodoljiv   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
No, kako mi nismo živjele zajedno nakon mojeg drugog razreda, nije puno utjecala na moju odluku o dojenju, a u toku moje trudnoće, kako sam se ja educirala i pričale smo, ona je vrlo brzo skužila zašto je s njenim dojenjem bilo tako kako je, nije nikad ni pokušavala prodavati priču da je nestalo samo tako ili da ja zato neću imat mlijeka.
Baka je dojila svu djecu do godine dana i ono što mi je zanimljivo - sve ih poslije te granice odbila od sise, izričito ih nije željela dalje dojiti, fizički joj bilo muka. A nije nemajka   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

mog najstarijeg brata mama je hranila vise od godinu dana svojim mlijekom na zlicicu ..to mi je bilo  :shock:  kad sam shvatila....

drugog brata je dojila 9 mj pa je morala na neki seminar, izdajala se tamo, jedva usjepla zaustaviti laktaciju...
mene dojila samo 4 mjeseca, ali trazila nadohranu jer je stalno mislila da ma premsrava (to i danas misli) pa je dobila gadan mastitis i zavrsila na antibioticima a tada se zbog toga prekidalo dojenje, nazalost...kaze da i dan danas zali sto me nije duze dojila, ja je zema da smo se od tada pocele udaljavati   :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

Moja mama nema blage veze koliko dugo nas je dojila   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ona je inace jedna smusena profesorka ruskog, pa joj oprastam.  :Smile: 

Mislim da je bilo izmedju 3 i 6 meseci, toliko sam uspela da rekonstruisem.
Njoj je navodno moja baba govorila da je "dete gladno"....

Jedna baba je rodila sedmoro sa razmacima od 1.9 do 2.4 godine, dojila je, ali nekako mislim da nikog nije duze od godinu dana.

Druga baba rodila cetvero, s prvim dobila jak mastitis i nije dojila, ali je s drugim nadoknadila, dojila duze od 3 godine  :Smile: 
Trece i cetvrto je dojila po 2 godine.

Ja sam isto prvi live podoj videla kad sam rodila Novija.

----------


## kristina_zg

glasala sam za NE, nije me dojila, rođena sam sa 7 mjeseci, mama se uredno izdajala ali kad sam došla kući nisam prihvaćala cicu..

----------


## meda

> nego, koliko god se pricalo da su te sedamdesete bile doba nedojenja, ja moram primijetiti da je tadasnja statistika, barem ova na osnovu naseg forumskog uzorka, bila bolja nego sto je to sada  :shock:


mozda to u zapadnim zemljama, a mi bili i po tom pitanju malo 'zaostali' . svako zlo za neko dobro  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Mama me uopće nije dojila.
Ono malo mlijeka što sam posisala, posisala sam od svoje ujne koja je rodila kad i moja mama pa su bile cimerice u rodilištu.

MM isto nije dojen.

Prvi put sam vidjela uživo dojenje kod jednih prijatelja, dijete je tad bilo oko godinu i pol  :Grin:  
Nakon toga sam dobila par nećakinja  :Grin:  pa sam se nagledala dojenja uživo  :Smile:  .
A onda sam i ja došla na red.

----------


## patriša

Mene je mama dojila dva mjeseca,tada sam se počela buditi svakih sat i pol do dva i plakati pa joj je pedijatar savjetovao nadohranu jer sam gladna.Brata je dojila malo duže,do njegova tri mjeseca i onda ostala bez mlijeka.Sveki je MM dojila do punih sedam mjeseci s tim da je već sa šest jeo grah i na to je izrazito ponosna.Sa zgražanjem me neki dan pitala da zašto ne dam svojoj A malo keksića,pa ima već osam mj.Mama je ok s mojim dojenjem,skužila je da ne prihvaćam nikakve savjete nego da pilim po svom jedino joj nikako ne ide u glavu kak dijete može biti prvih šest mj.samo na mlijeku bez kapi vode ili čaja.

----------


## pikapolonca

mene mama dojila 3 mjeseca jer se morala vratiti na posao :Sad:

----------


## JaMajka

Mene je moja dojila do 7 mjeseci, po njenom mišljenju jako dugo. Za ono doba to i je bilo dugo.
Danas me podržava u dojenju moje djece, ali naravno ne onako kako se danas doji nego kako se to radilo u njeno vrijeme - isključivo dojenje do cca 3 mjeseca, onda polako jesti sve i svašta da bi se uskoro prestalo  :Rolling Eyes:  

Samo ne komentira glasno jer zna s kim ima posla  :Smile:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Mene je mama dojila 14 mjeseci. Prestala sam sama nakon jednog maminog odlaska na put (1 dan i noć). Valjda sam se uvrijedila, a mama nakon godine valjda više nije bila tako motivirana za nastavak. 
Inače, kaže da se dosta trudila sa mnom jer joj je bilo žao što je brata uspjela dojiti samo 6 mjeseci slijedeći krive savjete (pedijatrica: "Mama, vaše dijete je gladno!"). 
Svekrva nije dojila dugo (3, 4 mjeseca). Bez obzira na to, bila mi je podrška i širu obitelj je već davnih dana obavijestila kako ću ja sigurno dojiti dugo zato što je to dobro i zato što Bartol jako voli ciku. 

Ne mogu reći da mi je općenito okolina nešto posebno prodojeća ili antidojeća. Ali se odnosi s poštovanjem prema mojim odlukama, a to je važno.

----------


## Honey

Mog starijeg brata 6 mjeseci, ali je ranije počela i s kravljim mlijekom, valjda se to moralo tako   :Rolling Eyes:  
Mene mjesec i pol, pa više nisam htjela. Nema naravno veze s dudicom s kojom sam od prvog dana spavala cijelu noć, ni s čajekima iz bočice  :/ Nego s nekakvom babskom pričom, kao nešto je napravila krivo (što nema veze sa mnom ni dojenjem) pa joj beba nije htjela više sisu   :Sad: 
I opet kravlje, tko je vidio mućkati nekakav prašak.

----------


## Honey

E da, jedna i druga baka su svoju djecu dojile po dvije godine (uključujući i moju mamu, koja je davala komentare za moje dijete od cca godinu i pol da je "veliki" za sisu). Jedna je imala osmero djece, druga troje.

----------


## argenta

Da, fascinantna je ta opčinjenost nužnosti dohrane.
Mene je baš neki dan sveki, koja inače podržava (dugo) dojenje, zabrinuto pitala za maloga: "A pije li on što mlijeka?" Misleći, naravno, na kravlje, pa sam je zblesala odgovorom: "Pa da, puno, još doji."   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Do 3 mjeseca i dalje nisam htjela   :Sad:  
Seku isto tako i toga se sjećam, osim mame ne sjećam se dal sam vidjela koju dojilju.
Brata ('77) dojila je 7 dana jer joj je mlijeko postalo gorko jer je bila ljuta  :?

----------


## xenia

odgovorila sam ne iako nekih par dana je nešto malo i pokušavala al zapravo se nije ni trudila jako jer se morala vratiti u Zg na faks vrlo brzo nakon što me rodila odslušati do kraja godinu 

ni moja baka nije dojila moju mamu, imala je uvučene bradavice pa su joj rekli da ne može   :Rolling Eyes:   i na kraju je dobila mastitis i naravno odustala

obje me jako podržavaju u dojenju i nemaju ništa protiv produženog dojenja, dapače svugdje se hvale kako ja dojim i kako je to super i lijepo i najbolje za dijete i zapravo je i jednoj i drugoj žao što i same nisu dojile

inače znam jako malo mama koje doje uopće a i one koje krenu odustanu vrlo brzo

zanimljivo mi je što zapravo iako nisam baš viđala žene kako doje i znala da ja nisam sisala oduvijek uvjerena da svi doje   :Grin:   da sam ja eto bila iznimka zbog specifične situacije moje mame s faksom a tek sad od kad sam rodila shvaćam koliko malo žena doji   :Sad:   a najtužnije mi je kad se to smatra primitivnim u negativnom kontekstu   :Rolling Eyes:  

baš sam nedavno bila na rođendanu gdje je bilo dosta mama, ni jedna nije dojila duže od 2 mjeseca i sve žene su komentirale, dakle i mame i one koje to još nisu kako je to ružno dojit veće dijete (pod tim misle već na djecu veću od 6 mjeseci) i kako je to kao da je žena krava   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:

----------


## rahela

dojena do mjesec dana
mama dobila temperaturu, upalile joj se dojke, svekrva me uzela i dala mi flašicu jer sam plakala (od gladi  :Rolling Eyes:  )...
nikako nije bila situacija prodojeća
brata je dojila 6 mjeseci
a sestru godinu dana 

ja sam Roka dojila samo 10 mjeseci na žalost

----------


## AdioMare

Izgleda da je mene mama najdulje dojila od vas na forumu. Kakav je zaključak?   :Grin:  
Bolje da ne pitam.  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

Meni je majka rekla da sam dojila tri dana i poslije toga da nisam htjela dojiti njeno mlijeko  :/  :/  :/ 
Mislim da se nije dovoljno potrudila.
Sa mnom je u rodilištu bila žena koja je rodila malenu curicu od 2.500 g. Malena curica nije htjela ni blizu bradavici. Na kraju, nakon 5 dana (isto su se zadržali radi žutice) malena je počela dojiti. 
Majka se toliko trudila da je se i ja dan danas sjetim. To je bila upornost kakvu ja još nisam vidjela.

----------


## ninatomato

mene mama nije dojila, jer su joj u rodilstu rekli da nema mlijeka. nije dojila ni moje 2 sestre. svekrva nije dojila mm (isto joj je mlijeka nestalo). ja sam se puno informirala, ugl tu na rodi  :Smile:  i dojila tonku godinu i pol. sad cu uskoro opet dojiti i bas se veselim.
nitko od mojih se nije zgrazavao, ali sam se (pogotovo u pocetku) naslusala: jel dovoljno pojela, jel previse pojela, da joj damo malo vode i slicno. zivciralo me, ali me nije nikad pokolebalo.
bas me zanima hoce li sad opet biti pitanja.

----------


## betty blue

Mene je mama dojila možda dva mjeseca. I tako sa svakim od svoje petoro djece. Kad čitam sve ovo na rodi oko dojenja, nikako mi nije jasno kako smo ja i moja braća danas potpuno zdravi, gotovo pa nikad bili bolesni. 
Ja sam odlučila svoje dijete dojiti do godine dana.

----------


## tenshi

moja mama nije dojila ni mene ni brata jer, kao, nije imala mlijeka. 
kazem "kao" jer danas kad imam sva saznanja o nacinu funkcionoranja dojenja i proizvodnje mlijeka, bojim se da je to prica u koju su je uvjerili drugi ili ona sebe sama kao sto je pokusala mene uvjeriti kad sam rodila prvo dijete... medutim, ja se nisam dala, dojila sam ga, dakle, iako nisam rasla u prodojecoj okolini, svejedno mi je bilo izuzetno vazno dojiti svoje dijete. mami danas na neki nacin zamjeram, iako mozda doista nije islo drugacije.

----------


## TONI

Moja bi mama svojim stavovima mogla biti u Rodinoj grupi za dojenje   :Laughing:  . Brata dojila 15 mjeseci, a mene 10 mjeseci jer je dobila upalu pluća pa su joj zabranili. Uvijek priča kako ju je doktorica izvrijeđala kad se rasplakala jer joj je zabranila dojenje zbog antibiotika tipa dijete je već trebalo sve jesti a ne da ga malterirate na sisi. I baka je bila isto takva, prodojeća. Svu djecu dojila do dvije godine i svima oko sebe davala savjete tipa: ako dijete ima začepljen nos ukapaj mu svoga mlijeka, ako mu je upaljeno oko itd. Iskreno, bez mamine potpore ne bih uspjela dojiti tako dugo ovo svoje dvoje unatoč svemu što znam o dojenju.

----------


## leonisa

> nije me dojila ni dana.


ni mene.
dojke pucaju po savovima, krcate, a ni elektricne izdajalice ne izvlace iz nje ni kap mlijeka, samo krv.
zbog tih okolnosti bili smo 10 dana duze u rodilistu.

no ona mi je bila najveca podrska od prvog dana.

istina, zadnjh godinu dana pita do kad ce L. sisati...  :Grin:

----------


## njokica

Mene je mama dojila sveukupno 3mjeseca, rekla mi je da sam ja non-stop plakala kad me je isključivo dojila, onda je pedijtar rekao da mi da jednu bocu ad dnevno, i mama veli da sam se, čim sam dobila prvu bocu ad, smirila i zaspala. I da sam s 3 mj potpuno odbacila cicu, naravno jer je iz boce lakše. 

Inače kad me je rodila, prošlo je 24 SATA OD PORODA kad me prvi put vidjela nakon poroda i podojila  :Sad:  , a što se tiče dohrane tada (1980.g.) su pedijatri savjetovali: s 3mj voće, s 6mj povrće, s 9mj meso  :/ 

Otpočetka mi je velika potpora u dojenju, inače je jako informirana osoba općenito, tako da skoro sve stvari koje sam naučila ovdje na portalu ona već zna :D osim npr. ekološkog dojenja, za to eto nije čula dok joj ja nisam rekla.

----------


## seni

oko 3 mjeseca. fakat najzastupljenija kategorija.

posto smo mi dobili nase dijete nesto kasnije od prijatelja i poznanika, a one su osim par iznimaka dojile oko godinu do dvije, to mi je bila cesta slika.
ne znam da li djelomicno i zbog toga  ali meni je naprosto bilo samorazumljujuce da cu dojiti.

----------


## india

isto oko 3 mjeseca. mlijeko je naravno po preporuci pedijatra bilo preslabo pa hajd ubaci i koju bocu... klasika, čini se, iz svih ranijih postova.

dojenje uživo vidjela prvi puta na sebi   :Smile:   eeee, da nije bilo rodinog portala....

----------


## adonisa

I mene i brata je dojila negdje oko dva mjeseca, a onda smo se "derali jer smo bili gladni", pa nam je morala dati bočicu i onda više nismo htjeli cicu. A čaj smo dobili od prvog dana, a juhu od pilećih krilca s 4 mjeseca.
Tako sam je dosta energije morala utrošiti da joj objasnim kako svom djetetu nemam namjeru davati nikakve dude, čajeve, vodu, itd. do šest mjeseci, kako majčino mlijeko ne može biti slabo, a juha od pilećih krilca nikako nije najbolji odabir za početak dohrane. 
I, da, prvo dojenje uživo koje sam vidjela - bilo je moje!

----------


## manita81

mene i seku je mama dojila 3mj, a onda je prestala jer nam je morala dati dohranu. svekrva je mog muža dojila oko 3 tjedna, prestala ga je dojiti kada joj je napravio regade, njena sestra ima četvero djece od kojih ni jedno nije dojila. vele one meni da prije dojenje nije bilo u modi, šta bi se mučile ko ti i tvoja kuma sa regadama kada je jednostavnije dati bočic.
Ja imam malog sisoljupca i uživam u njegovom dojenju.

----------


## imela

Mene je mama dojila 6 mjeseci, starijeg brata samo mjesec dana jer su joj napumpali glavu da joj je vodenasto mlijeko   :Rolling Eyes:  , a mlađeg brata 9 mjeseci. Velika mi je podrška u dojenju. Hvala mama ! 
Udala sam se u antidojeću obitelj, svi odrasli na kravljem m. Pogodite koliko sam se nebuloza naslušala    :Laughing:

----------


## kirica

Mene je moja dojila mjesec dana kad joj je pedijatrica rekla da sam gladna i da me prestane mučiti jer sam dobila "samo" 800 g. Braću uopće nije dojila. Podršku i savjet nije imala od koga dobiti.
Sad kad vidi mene kako dojim samo joj krene poneka suza. I potpuno je za dojenje (mada je u početku sumnjala da ću uspjeti u tome).

----------


## Bipsić

nije ni mene moja... veli da nisam uopće sisu htjela staviti u usta...
imam i dvije mlađe sestre i one su htjele sisu staviti u usta...

----------


## Ninči

Mene moja mama nije dojila jer je odmah poslije mog rođenja izvadila jajnik zbog tumora (to nam je valjda genetički  :/ ) Bila je dugo u bolnici, a tata je brinuo za mene cijelo vrijeme. Iako obožavam svoju mamu i nemam joj šta loše za reći, ipak mi je tata bio i ostao zakon   :Grin:  Vjerujem da je mogao da bi me bez razmišljanja i dojio   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Ja sam dojena oba dana.

Danas, sutra i gotovo.

Moj brat još i manje.  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Mene je mama dojila do nekih mjesec dana jer "nije imala mlijeka". Mislim da tek sad kuži u čemu je stvar kad vidi kak to funkcionira. Onda jednostavno nije imala gdje pročitati a i doktori su davali krive savjete. Ako su rekli da beba treba jesti svaka tri sata, a bila je gladna za jedan sat, zaključak je bio da nema mlijeka i gotovo. 

Svekrva MM-a uopće nije dojila, veli da je on od njenog mlijeka dobivao proljev. Isto se čudila kad je moja beba bila mala i nakon svakog dojenja ili za vrijeme dojenja imala stolicu, kaj se ja oko toga ne zabrinjavam. Komentar je bio, "pa ne pokaka valjda odmah sve, valjda joj nekaj i ostane"   :Laughing:

----------


## Livada

mene je mama dojila 14 mjeseci, moga brata malo manje. Oboje smo samoinicijativno prestali (mada mislim da je tome doprinijela i cinjenica da se vratila na posao). 

njena majka je moga ujaka dojila cetiri godine (i tokom trudnoce), a moju mamu samo 3 mjeseca (ujak je stariji od moje mame). Baka mi je govorila da moja mama jednostavno nije htjela sisati - bila je previse "lijena", a njoj je bilo jako zao sto se odbila od sise tako rano. Pricala mi je da u ta doba nije bilo izdajalica a ona nije bila previse vicna rucnom izdajanju. 

ja svog sina dojim vec skoro 16 mjeseci. moja uza porodica je jako prodojeca - (mm pogotovo, a i moja mama i moj tata, koji su ljekari i zdusno podrzavaju "produzeno" dojenje). medjutim, sira okolina ne moze da vjeruje da ja dojim "dijete koje ima zube i hoda"   :Smile:

----------


## manal

svo troje nas je nekako, naravno ne isključivo, nego uz čajeve, dojila neka 3 mjeseca, jedva kaže. ima ravne bradavice i imala je poteškoća. nismo ulazili u detalje. iako bi se mogla sjećati, nemam ni jednu sliku u glavi kako doji brata, ali se sjećam kad smo došli po njega u bolnicu kako su se sve sestre smijale da pije jako puno čaja, kao simpatično koliko šljoka - novorođenče   :Rolling Eyes:  
nije joj baš sjelo moje dojenje, čini mi se, a ne davanje vode smatra ludošću, što je sve bilo obeshrabrujuće na početku, ali mi je sad svejedno. 
mm nije dojen ni dana. sveki ima priču kako je samo zijevao i nije se prikopčao. navodno su ga tamo u rodilištu dodavale od žene do žene   :Rolling Eyes:  i nije "htio". baš je to tužno, nekako...

----------


## meda

> Ja sam dojena oba dana.
> 
> Danas, sutra i gotovo.
> 
> Moj brat još i manje.


  :Laughing:  

prvi put, zadnji put i nikada vise  :Grin:  




> Mene je moja dojila mjesec dana kad joj je pedijatrica rekla da sam gladna i da me prestane mučiti jer sam dobila "samo" 800 g


a ja sam u mjesec dana dobila kilu i pedijatrica nije mogla doci k sebi i nije vjerovala da sam samo na mm. istina, tada sam imala malo vise od 3 kile, jer sam rodena s 2 400, i pala u 2 dana za 300 g, bila na specijalnom rezimu u bolnici pa su me donosili mami na dojenje svaka 3 sata, a ne svaka 4 ko ostalu djecu...mama kaze da uvijek kad je prolazila pored djecje sobe djeca su plakala ko luda, a ja spavam ko andeo

----------


## Palagruža

Ja sam bila dojena prvih mjesec dana. A onda je pedijatrica našpotala moju mamu što sam dobila "samo" 800g. Pa je došla i njena mama i rekla: "Dijete je gladno." Pa su mi dali adaptirano, a ja, navodno, nakon što sam probala flašicu, nisam više htjela cicu ni primirisat. I na tome je ostalo.
Ja dojim svoju kćer već dobrih pet mjeseci i super napreduje. Baš sam je jutros vagala, ima 8300g. A mojoj mami, gledajući unuku, se često omakne: "Tko bi rekao da je sve to samo od mljekeca!"   :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Ni mjesec dana....Carski rez i sve sto poslije ide...  :Smile:

----------


## padme

mene je mama dojila mjesec dana isključivo, a do tri mjeseca uz ad. objasnjenje-imala je premalo mlijeka. a kad vidim fotke na kojima mi s tri dana daje kamilicu, s tri mjeseca kašice, a s pet mjeseci drzim u rukama pola kruha i zvačem- sve mi je jasno  :Smile: 
i btw, ja do dana današnjeg nisam vidjela dojenje u javnosti (osim vlastitog i u bolnici, al to ne racunam). zivo me zanima zakaj je kod nas to tolika rijetkost

----------


## Zrina

Ja kao nisam htjela jesti pa me dojila samo par tjedana,a i počela je raditi 4 sata od mojih 6 tjedana tako da je to bilo to. Vrlo rano se krenulo sa čajićima i sokićima pa tako i dohranom. Sestru je dojila malo duže,ali sigurno ne duže od 6 mjeseci i to nije bilo isključivo dojenje. Tada sa sestrom sam prvi puta vidjela kako izgleda dojenje (razlika je 6 godina) i baš mi se ta slika urezala u pamćenje-znala sam buljiti kao hipnotizirana u nju dok je sisala. Čak je i meni mama ponudila da probam ako hoću. Nisam htjela iz cice,ali mi je zato izdojila pa sam probala iz čaše-sjećam se kako mi je baš bilo slatko to mlijeko.   :Zaljubljen:  
Odlučila sam da ću dojiti jer se užasavam svega umjetnog pa tako i adaptiranog i stalno mislim da unutra ima svakakvih otrova-pogotovo još nakon onog u Kini. Srećom pa nisam imala skoro pa nikakvih problema sa dojenjem pa mi je to baš onako nešto prirodno i prekrasno.

----------


## cuckalica

> Čak je i meni mama ponudila da probam ako hoću. Nisam htjela iz cice,ali mi je zato izdojila pa sam probala iz čaše-sjećam se kako mi je baš bilo slatko to mlijeko.


i ja sam probala kad je mama dojila brata. cim sam ih dosla vidit u bolnicu. imala sam 3 godine al i sad se sjecam kako mi je odvratan okus bio. to je bio zadnji put da sam zicala cicu iako sam do tada povremeno znala priupitat.
ne znam zasto mi je okus bio tako odvratan. mozda je to bio kolostrum? jer probala sam svoje i nije bilo tako odvratnog okusa  :/

----------


## vlac

NE.
Bila sam bolesna i odvojena od mame. Mama je braću najnormalnije dojila.I mene bi da je to bilo moguće.

----------


## Dumbo

Mene je mama dojila 2 mjeseca i rekla da joj je onda nestalo mlijeka . 

Međutim , mene danas ljuti što današnji doktor medicine tzv. pedijatar ( barem naš ) na mogućnost dojenja gleda kao - pa nikom ništa ako vam ponestane mlijeka , nemojte se uzrujavati , ima drugog mlijeka , dijete neće biti gladno ( tako nam je rekao naš pedijatar kada sam ga pitala u vezi mog ( neopravdanog ) straha da nam ponestane ili ne bude dovoljno mlijeka . 
Unbelievable !!  A kao doktor zna sve !   :Mad:

----------


## tocekica

moja mama je htjela dojiti... sa mojim bratom je imala napadaje žučnih kamenaca i drito iz rodilišta u bolnicu na operaciju a samnom i mojom sekom isto nije bilo dobro jer smo rodjene s 32 tj. pa mama nije ni dobila mlijeko-pokusavala se izdajat ali ni kap nije mogla istisnut.

----------


## mmmama

Godinu dana mene, i stariju sestru isto toliko.

----------


## alef

Mene mama nije nikako dojila - nije imala mlijeka, al stvarno  :Smile:  ja sam katastrofalno gubila na tezini al svekrva joj nije dala ni cuti da me necim  dohranjuje... dok to nije postalo opasno po mene... sestru pola godine, malo brata manje jer je morala piti neke lijekove...

----------


## štrumpf

Mislim da me dojila mjesec dana, odnosno kao pokušala je ali ´nije imala mlijeka´. Nekako mi je u podsvijesti da sam kao mala vidjela susjedu kako doji svoju bebu... znam da sam mislila kako su crne njene bradavice. Osim nje nikog više. Mama me nije previše ohrabrivala, ona bi mu i dan danas dala bocu pa bi ona mirna spavala cijelu noć, a ne se gnjavila... ali ja se radije ´gnjavim´.

----------


## azrael

Na žalost nije me dojila ni dana. Kaže da joj od silnog stresa mljijeko nije nikad ni nadošlo. Imali su saobraćajnu nesreću u putu prema bolnici (vozač saniteta je bio pijan), jako dug porođaj (21 sat) sve vrijeme pod dripom, i moj tata koji je u saobračajnoj zaradio potres mozga. Kaže da ga je posjetila kad su nas dvije otpustili iz bolnice i da je nije ni prepoznao.
Inače je poslije porođaja bila kod svoje svekrve (dojila osmoricu sinova sve dok ne bi ostala trudna sa idućim tj. 1,5 godina najmanje) i da su se obje trudile, ali da ni kap nije izlazila, pa je na kraju kapitulirala. 
Sestru je dojila 6 mjeseci, i onda je prestla jer sestra nije htjela.
Inače, sjećam se kako ju je dojila, mala gladnica vuče kao ajkulica, zaspi na sisi i iz usta joj iscuri zadnja kap mljieka.
Ja sam dojila starijeg dok nije sam presta sa oko godinu, a sa mlađim se borim već 6 mjeseci (nije baš sisoljubac)

----------


## Trina

Dojila me nekih 2,3 tjedna. Kaže da sam puno povraćala (vjerojatno bljucala), plakala non stop, bila premala i nisam dobivala na težini. Budući da je zdravstveni radnik i da su ih učili kako je umjetno mlijeko skoro pa jednako dobro ko majčino, nije se uopće uzrujavala nego prešla na umjetno. pa sam onda počela baš povraćati, uzela drugo i s tim ista stvar. isprobala je sve što je tad postojalo na tržištu i sve sam rigala. Osim najobičnijeg kravljeg iz kesice. I na tome sam odrasla. naravno, nisam dobivala kako treba na težini ni tada, uvije sam bila na donjoj granici normale. I sad sam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KayaR

Dojena sam 17 meseci.
Onda je mama morala na operaciju krajnika.
A ja sam strpljivo cekala kod kuce.
Medjutim,po povratku nije mi vise dala sisati,jer je mislila da mleko koje je tako dugo "stajalo" u sisama vise ne valja :? 
Tu noc sam presedela u kreveticu cupajuci kosu i placuci "daj dudu,daaaaj dudu"....
A baka bi provirila i rekla -"sine,ako sad popustis-gotovo je"  :Crying or Very sad:  
I nije popustila,i nisam vise nikada trazila.
Ali,sika je ostala moje sigurno utociste uz devizu"sika sve leci" sve do osnovne skole(a mislim i duze)
Mama bi otkrila grudi i ja bih se medju njima uvek utesila.
Nije li to divno?  :Embarassed:  
Inace,moja je baka fes dojila svo svoje osmero dece.Jednog ujaka i vise od 3 godine,jer je provalila da joj je to jedino sredstvo za kontracepciju(dok je dojila ne bi dobivala menstruaciju-tako moja mama-tako i ja)
A ostale sigurno po godinu i vise.
Tete su kako koja-jedna je dojila dugo,druga nije uopste,ostale i nemaju dece.
Jedna ujna je rodila trojke,te je celi grad prepricavao tu gomilu konzervi Ad-a koja se zidala u jednom kraju dvorista  :Laughing:  
Druga je dojila pokratko,ali ipak je dojila.
S oceve strane ne znam bas,ta je baka umrla u ranim ocevim godinama,on se samo seca da su mu pricali da je majka imala obilje mleka ,ali on nije hteo da doji,pa je odrastao na nekom przenom brasnu :? 
I doziveo duuuboku starost vrlo dobroga zdravlja  :Grin:  
Moja mi je mama dok je bila ziva,bila jedina podrska u dojenju.Na zalost stigla je to biti samo s mojim prvim sinom.Za drugo dvoje niti ne zna  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jedini savet koji mi je znala dati je da podrzava kako god da ja mislim da treba.Ja sam kao beba sisala po celi dan i noc,svih tih 17 meseci.Bojim se da sam cak i u tom uzrastu slabo sta drugo jela,tj moglo bi se na prste jedne ruke pobrojati sta sam htela.
Sika je zakon!
Tako da sam bila sasvim needukovana sto se dojenja tice,sto je uzrokovalo neuspeh u prva 2 pokusaja.Sisavci su imali strajk s 4 meseca,i jedan i drugi.Ja sam zaocajila kako su gladni.
Tu uskocila sveki koja nije dojila ni minut nijedno od svoje troje,i posavetovala-daj ti na bocicu,pa isto ti je to  :Evil or Very Mad:  Naravno i pedijatri koji su savetovali caj protiv grceva i vodu,sto sam,na zalost poslusala skoro odmah.
I ja dala ....i tako....sam izdajala dok sam imala sta,otprilike do 9 meseci starosti jednog pa posle i drugog

Ipak,bravo ja!Trudila sam se!

Zato me sad s trecim nista ne moze pokolebati.Imam kriza skoro stalno,sumnjam u sebe,ali se ne dam.Nadam se sto duzem dojenju,ali i vec sad smo prevazisle bracu,malena i ja :D 
Sorry sto sam malo OT>

----------


## ivanche

Mene nije mislila dojiti jer nije bilo popularno   :Rolling Eyes: , ali nisam htjela ni primirisati bočicu   :Grin:  tako da nakon dva dana gladovanja sam ipak završila na dojenju koje je potrajalo dvije godine   :Grin:

----------


## ivanche

Mene nije mislila dojiti jer nije bilo popularno   :Rolling Eyes: , ali nisam htjela ni primirisati bočicu   :Grin:  tako da nakon dva dana gladovanja sam ipak završila na dojenju koje je potrajalo dvije godine   :Grin:

----------


## mali magarac

mene je mama dojila skoro punih godinu dana, sto je za sedamdesete očito jako puno. bila je mlada studentica i ne znam otkud joj takva volja i upornost  (imala je dosta početnih problema, mlijeko je došlo dosta kasno, razbolila se...) kad nije bilo rode ni sl., a propaganda je znamo kakva onda bila. mislim da joj je moja baka bila velika podrška. 
jako sam mami zahvalna na tome (i baki), pogotovo jer su obje podržavale mene kad je trebalo, i danas, kad darijan ima skoro dvije godine, sasvim im je normalno da i dalje dojimo   :Heart:  .

----------


## Bebinja

dojila me mater do petog miseca,nakon toga sam već jela sve šta i veliki,tako mi ona priča sada  :Laughing:

----------


## disa

Mene je moja dojila 15 dana,imala je 16 god kad me rodila i kaze da nije imala bradavice i da jednostavno nije islo,tada me peruzela baka i odhranila me kravljim mlijekom i plazmom keksom..
Sestru je rodila sa 21 god i dojila je 2 godine a brata je rodila sa 30 i dojila ga 3 god. A ja svoje sinove dojim i dojim...

----------


## Lucas

do 6mj... 
razlog: morala se vratiti na posao...
buraza malo manje... "nije imala više mlijeka"

----------


## tibica

Mene je mama dojila 10 mjeseci. Ne znam koliko je sestru... I bila mi je podrška kad sam imala problema sa mišicom tako da sam ja dojila 14 mjeseci. Sveki je isto prodojeća i svekar pogotovo.

----------


## Tia

samo 2 ili 3 podoja
dobila duboku vensku trombozu, stavili ju na neke inekcije zbog toga i rekli da ne smije dojiti. Do nepuna tri mjeseca bila na nekom AD, a onda na kravljem jer je sve kutije AD dala svojoj sestri koja je tada rodila, sestrična je bila jako mala beba a bila nestašica AD

----------


## Maslačkica

Moja je mene dojila 3-4 mjeseca i onda je počela sa dohranom. 
E sada, ono što je mene iznenadilo je da je moja prijateljica rodila i sin joj ima 3 mjeseca gdje su one počele pričati o hrani i nadohrani pa joj je moj mama rekla da treba početi sa nadohranom, na šta je ova rekla da je sa 1. djetetom čekala do 6. mjeseca, ali će ovog hraniti sa 4. 

I stavovi o porodu itd. vidim da će biti toliko frke i problema samnom i mojim "marsovskim" idejama...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

mene je dojila mama 20 dana  :/ 
nisam imala nikakvu prodojeću okolinu kad sam rodila bebu, samo podršku muža i uspjeli smo.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Mene je mama dojila 1,5 mjesec, i to se većinom zapravo izdajala jer kaže da nisam htjela sisati. Sestru je dojila 3 mj. "jer više nije imala mlijeka". 

Ja evo već više od 20 mj.   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana B-G

moja mama me nikad nije htjela podojiti i toga se drzala.   :Sad:   nikad nisam ni vidila majcinu dojku....a stariju sestru isto nije dojila. tada dojenje nije bilo popularno a njoj je to i sada kad gleda mene kako se borim s dojenjem "cista glupost i gnjavaza"!

----------


## Sandi5

mama me dojila par tjedana jer nije imala mlijeka.
brata je dojila mjesec dana. pedijatar joj reko da ima preslabo mlijeko.
baka nije dojila mamu jer nije imala mlijeka nego ju je odhranila na kozjem mlijeku. 
baka je dojila drugo svoje mladje djece. u to vrijeme se za dojilje kuhalo posebno. bio je sretan onaj tko je mogao nabaviti malo kravljeg ili kozjeg mlijeka jer na otoku nije bilo zivotinja, a ni hrane opcenito. bili su gladni. tako prica baka.

----------


## fakinTin

Moja mama me je dojila do cca. 6 mj, a u 4 mj je krenula sa dohranom po preporuci pedijatra, a bilo je to prije 32 godine.

----------


## Indi

Nisam dojena jer je mama imala uvučene bradavice, borila se, ali s bratom dobila grozan mastitis i nije znala što kako jer se onda više forsiralo adaptirano, a nije imala koga pitati.

Prema preporuci doktora, kad je mene rodila, odmah je uzela tablete za pretanak mlijeka, tako da ja nisam ni primirisala njeno mlijeko.

Sad su joj grudi prepune fibroadenoma i kalcifikata i ona vjeruje da je to upravo radi nedojenja.

Sjećam se da nam je u osnovnoj školi razredna nastavnica pričala kako je dojenje važno i kako su dojena djeca zdrava i jaka k'o konji, pa mi je to ostavilo žaljenje jer nisam dojena, tako da mi je sad bilo iznimno važno da ja uspijem u dojenju moje curice.

----------


## tomita

Mene je mama dojila dvije godine.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bombončić

Mene mama nije dojila, "nije imala mlijeka", ali naravno glavni razlog nedojenja je bio needuciranost... Kad sam došla iz bolnice-prvo što mi je rekla bilo je:mlijeko ti je vodenasto  :/ Naravno, meni je to na jedno uho ušlo, na drugo izašlo  8) Dojim uspješno više od 3 mjeseca   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## pinguica

oko 3 mjeseca, nije imala dovoljno mlijeka

----------


## mikonja

niti dana jer sam se rodila mjesec i po ranije i bila sam u inkubatoru (visio mi život o niti)

----------


## Lutka

dojena sam godinu dana, mama kaze da sam odbijala svu dohranu al da sam fino cikila. brata je dojila 10 mjeseci.
kaze da u to doba nije bilo jastučića za dojke i da je jadna stalno bila mokra (rođena sam u zimu) jer bi krpice koje je stavljala uvik promočile.

----------

